# When is it time for a break?



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lately I've noticed (in agility mostly, but rally too) that I've been making some really, REALLY stupid handler errors. I've completely forgot how to do a front cross (let alone a rear cross!) and my handling just plain sucks. I forget I have feet, arms, and a voice :redface: Is it time for me to take a break? I see myself getting progressively WORSE, when I should be getting better (or at least holding steady where I'm at). Tonight half the sequences I had no clue what to do, and I almost dreaded my turn because I was a total fool and (consequently) Tag would make up his own course. :doh:
How do you know when a break is beneficial vs. more handling drills? I don't wanna screw Tag up but I'm sick of going downhill!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Sounds to me like you've hit a temporary road block, and plowing through it won't help you. I have those with Strauss on the agility course.

I would suggest just taking a couple of weeks, relax, refresh, and re-evaluate, then go back to training with a fresh outlook.

Something that helped me on the course was to pretend I was a maestro (conductor). It made me much more aware of my arms and hands, and helped me to control my body language.

Music affects me even on the agility course, lol.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Sounds to me like you've hit a temporary road block, and plowing through it won't help you. I have those with Strauss on the agility course.
> 
> I would suggest just taking a couple of weeks, relax, refresh, and re-evaluate, then go back to training with a fresh outlook.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to take awhile to refresh. Plus, with work being so busy this time of year (holidays) it's probably not going to benefit me to try and cram a bunch of new information in my head. My brain is tiny as is


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the same thing has happened to me with Remmy at the Agility. We had some really good trials this year, at his second to the last trial, he moved into Masters Jumpers and at an earlier trial into Masters Gamblers. He was really focused on me, no zoomies.

His last trial, he just ran around, setting his own course and I couldn't seem to do anything right. In his one class, he was heading the wrong way and I actually stepped over one of the jumps instead of walking around it which of course disqualified us. Couldn't believe I had done that! Luckily it was our last trial of the year so we will both have the winter off to hopefully get back doing it right in the spring.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Lately I've noticed (in agility mostly, but rally too) that I've been making some really, REALLY stupid handler errors. I've completely forgot how to do a front cross (let alone a rear cross!) and my handling just plain sucks. I forget I have feet, arms, and a voice :redface: Is it time for me to take a break? I see myself getting progressively WORSE, when I should be getting better (or at least holding steady where I'm at). Tonight half the sequences I had no clue what to do, and I almost dreaded my turn because I was a total fool and (consequently) Tag would make up his own course. :doh:
> How do you know when a break is beneficial vs. more handling drills? I don't wanna screw Tag up but I'm sick of going downhill!!


I might be inclined to examine what is BEHIND the handler errors.

 ... not trying to pry whatsoever, or get too personal, but I'm wondering if it could be a "chicken or egg" situation.


Is there depression, financial crisis, family discord, lack of sleep, work-related stress ... etc etc etc ???

If so, then working to resolve THAT may help to bring about a turnaround in your abilities, .... and enjoyment.


Just a thought ..


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

petpeeve said:


> I might be inclined to examine what is BEHIND the handler errors.
> 
> ... not trying to pry whatsoever, or get too personal, but I'm wondering if it could be a "chicken or egg" situation.
> 
> ...


Agree ^^^^, also are you pushing yourself to hard? Setting high expectations of yourself or is your instructor *maybe* pushing too much for results? 
Sounds like your stressing way too much (with valid reasons however), especially if you don't want to take your turn. Taking a break can work but it wont if you just drop right back into the same routine if you or your instructor's expectations are too high or unreasonable.
You could also try the KISS method: Keep It Simple Stupid. All that means, is to go back to the point where you are having fun and successful, keep it simple. We often need just work what is easy, stop trying to progress and stop trying to prove anything to ourselves or to anyone else. It is funny how much we try not to over work or over face our dogs but don't give ourselves that consideration..............


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

petpeeve said:


> I might be inclined to examine what is BEHIND the handler errors.
> 
> ... not trying to pry whatsoever, or get too personal, but I'm wondering if it could be a "chicken or egg" situation.
> 
> ...


Good points well taken. There has been some added stress and health stuff going on lately, so that might be why it's hard to concentrate on dog sport stuff. I'm hoping it will get better/resolve itself as best as possible in a few months!!



LynnI said:


> Agree ^^^^, also are you pushing yourself to hard? Setting high expectations of yourself or is your instructor *maybe* pushing too much for results?
> Sounds like your stressing way too much (with valid reasons however), especially if you don't want to take your turn. Taking a break can work but it wont if you just drop right back into the same routine if you or your instructor's expectations are too high or unreasonable.
> You could also try the KISS method: Keep It Simple Stupid. All that means, is to go back to the point where you are having fun and successful, keep it simple. We often need just work what is easy, stop trying to progress and stop trying to prove anything to ourselves or to anyone else. It is funny how much we try not to over work or over face our dogs but don't give ourselves that consideration..............


My instructor doesn't push me. She accepts that even the best dogs and best handlers will have crap days and roadblocks, and I haven't noticed any pressure from her (and I'm pretty sensitive about pressure, trust me!) Never was there "you're doing that wrong". The only thing she pointed out was that I had tried the same thing about 3 times in a row (FX in the totally wrong place) and it was sending my dog away. Problem solved. I doubt she's even given us a second thought because we haven't really sucked for very long, just the past few weeks 
When I was into art, I would (many times) stare at something I had made and not be happy with it, but couldn't figure out WHY. I would put the piece away for a few weeks, bring it back out and whatever made the piece "wrong" jumped off the page at me. I'm hoping if I just chill on agility for a week or two, the handling problems might jump out at me. I also ordered Agility Right From the Start and it should be here tomorrow. Maybe if I stop trying to do it and just read it (reading=fun for me), it might start to make more sense. I dunno. I'm just tired of looking like a drunk ballerina on ice out there, lol.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a thought and I'm probably wrong, but I had a spell so bad in Agility,(getting lost on course, not enjoying it to the point it was making me sad) that when I went to the Dr for a routine appointment I mentioned that I thought I might be ADD. Turned out my iron was really, really low. If you are finding things in general more stressful, I would see your Dr. It's the same when people come on here and say their dog is acting different, the first comments are usually to take the dog to the vet. The same should hold true for us.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quick update.
After getting in the "Swing" of being busy at work, a training lull, and a bit of a rest we went back at it for real tonight and Tag did awesome!! I wasn't a complete bumbling bimbo, and actually did an in the box front cross before I even knew what it was called. Tag was really on, and really fast/accurate and was able to work away from me a bit better (he pushed out away from me on a few occasions, which was awesome). On top of that we got brave and ditched a front cross for a rear cross, something we haven't really done much with. She said my timing was perfect and Tags jump/switch was perfect. 
So, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Quick update.
> After getting in the "Swing" of being busy at work, a training lull, and a bit of a rest we went back at it for real tonight and Tag did awesome!! I wasn't a complete bumbling bimbo, and actually did an in the box front cross before I even knew what it was called. Tag was really on, and really fast/accurate and was able to work away from me a bit better (he pushed out away from me on a few occasions, which was awesome). On top of that we got brave and ditched a front cross for a rear cross, something we haven't really done much with. She said my timing was perfect and Tags jump/switch was perfect.
> So, I'm a happy camper.


So there you go...just a blip in the agility road! Glad you are back on course. With agility, sometimes you just never know. At our last trial, my dog's first standard run was a total disaster...to the point that I could hear people laughing because she was being a total and complete POOP. I picked her up, thanked the judge and trudged back to my canopy, deposited her in her crate and tried to calm down. Our very next standard run was picture perfect with a first place Q.

One thing I was going to suggest, was to try to run silent...no verbal commands. It is amazing how much you focus on your body moves and handling when you are not screaming out orders. I try to do this and it really helps.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Great to hear that things are looking up 

Like they say, sometimes handlers AND dogs need sufficient downtime to recharge the batteries, .... and getting away from what can be the drudgery of constant training, for a little while, is usually just the right tonic for both parties.


----------

